# Filter Stopped Working



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

My Fluval Nano Filter just stopped working last night. The power went out briefly, and after it came back on I went to check my tank and found the filter dead. It did NOT receive a power surge as I was plugged into a surge protector. I pulled it out, cleaned the impeller and impeller housing and still nothing, can't even hear the motor making an effort to work. The filter is only a few months old, and I can't find another one anywhere around me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Can u take it partially apart?
Then could you see the impeller? If so, plug it in and try and give the impeller a spin with a pencil, or something soft. See if that helps.
Very coincidental that it wouldn't restart after a power outage. Surge protector working? How can u check these units?
Warranty?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with above. Plug it in and spin the impeller.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Tried that and it'll spin a couple of revolutions and then stop again.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

covertune said:


> Tried that and it'll spin a couple of revolutions and then stop again.


From my experience with my Fluval Hob filters, if you try and spin it and it attempts to spin, there is something preventing it from spinning. Requires a good clean in the impeller chamber


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive also seen cracked magnets on the impeller shaft. Check over the grey area of the impeller. Ive also used an SOS pad gently to clean the magnet surface.


----------

